# GSD X Mastiff mix?



## alliegrace

Hi, I just adopted a German Shepherd Dog and Mastiff mix, does anyone else on here have one? I would love to see pictures of yours, and hear about their tempermant!  Also if anyone could tell me what size you think she will be? Thanks!

Her name is Nala, she is nine weeks.








Her parents:
Dad-








Mom-


----------



## Konotashi

The pictures aren't showing up for me. 

Try uploading them to Photobucket then posting the IMG codes.


----------



## alliegrace

alright, one second..


----------



## alliegrace




----------



## Konotashi

I just have to say - she is ADORABLE! I love her coloring, too.


----------



## alliegrace

Konotashi said:


> I just have to say - she is ADORABLE! I love her coloring, too.


Thanks so much!  She's a little fluff ball. It's hard to find anything on the web about GSD mastiff crosses :/


----------



## qbchottu

Very cute
What's the story on the parents?


----------



## alliegrace

qbchottu said:


> Very cute
> What's the story on the parents?


Thanks! All I know is that a friend of mine's uncle owned the mastiff and then adopted the GSD (the mom). He says he didn't realize she was in heat until it was too late. He then enlisted said friend to help find people to take them home, so that's how we found Nala. We're not too concerned with how big she's going to get, we have enough room, it would just be nice to have a general idea.


----------



## qbchottu

Mastiff:
Male 175 to 190 pounds (79 to 86 kg)
Female 120 to 170 pounds (54 to 77 kg)
GSD:
Male 30–40 kilograms (66–88 lb)
Female 22–32 kilograms (49–71 lb)
(wiki)

If you had a general weight on the parents, it would help estimate her size. She'll probably be bigger than a pure GSD and smaller than a normal mastiff. Hard to tell with mixes. Her paws and head are big though! You can probably find some pictures of this cross on google or petfinder.


----------



## alliegrace

qbchottu said:


> Mastiff:
> Male 175 to 190 pounds (79 to 86 kg)
> Female 120 to 170 pounds (54 to 77 kg)
> GSD:
> Male 30–40 kilograms (66–88 lb)
> Female 22–32 kilograms (49–71 lb)
> (wiki)
> 
> If you had a general weight on the parents, it would help estimate her size. She'll probably be bigger than a pure GSD and smaller than a normal mastiff. Hard to tell with mixes. Her paws and head are big though! You can probably find some pictures of this cross on google or petfinder.


Yeah, I have no idea on their size. :/
The dad looks a little smaller than the average mastiff.. although that could just be the picture.
Thanks for the help!


----------



## jetbootz

Wow, she is adorable! You'll have to keep posting photos as she keeps growing!


----------



## alliegrace

jetbootz said:


> Wow, she is adorable! You'll have to keep posting photos as she keeps growing!


Thanks! I definitely will! Although, being new, I have no idea where to post any..


----------



## alliegrace

*Nala update!*

Nala! Almost five months! 
<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/allieisavegan/7532971586/" title="Untitled by alliesmith94, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7118/7532971586_2e3e23ffb3.jpg" width="375" height="500" alt="Untitled"></a>


----------



## alliegrace




----------



## alliegrace

Untitled by alliesmith94, on Flickr


----------



## alliegrace

Untitled by alliesmith94, on Flickr


----------



## Angelina03

She is really cute and totally loveable!! It'll be interesting to watch her grow.


----------



## Gilly1331

We have a 3 yr old femal GSDx Bull mastiff cross. She is super loving, smart, independent and easy to train. Love ours to death enjoy your new pup.


----------



## gmcwife1

Look at those legs!!!!

My sister and her family has a labrador mastiff puppy that is 2 days younger than our GSD pup. They had a great time at Easter


----------



## Mikeymoo

Yes I have Rex he is mastiff gs mix amazing dog very protective of the faRm in Spain


----------



## Christine Stumpf

I love my dog John because he is part of my family for 7 years.


----------

